# Experience with Epoxy Coating a Previously Plastered Pool?



## HauteShots (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with epoxy coating a previously plastered pool?

My home is 13 years old now and this winter the first layer if plaster on the bottom started to chip off around the drains, self cleaning jets, and a few other random spots all on the floor. I prepared myself to have drain and repair the pool this spring and I got a few estimates for $2800 & $2600 both from providers I found on Angie's list and who each had 100's of 5 star ratings. They estimates were to chisel out the old plaster and pour new plaster. Both providers only guaranteed their work for 5 years although they claimed the plaster lasts 12-15 years. If i wanted to add silicone base to plaster I could get 2 more years of warranty from both of them but that was $500 more.

Looking for a less costly solution, I started looking at videos online of both residential and commercial pools being epoxy coated. The manufacturer claim you get 7-10 years which is more then the plaster is being guaranteed. Best of all, epoxy coating  a 32x13 foot pool only required 4 gallons of epoxy paint and 3 gallons of primer. Total cost with 20% off coupon from Leslie's Pool was under $600. 

The issue: After I drained my pool I realized that the previous owner had painted the plaster at least once and epoxy doesnt stick to paint. The paint needs to be removed. Also after washing the walls and floor with a 15 psi pressure washer I noticed quite a bit more plaster started to come up in thin sheets.

I saw online the best way to get the paint off and smooth down the first layer if plaster was to sand blast it. So I call the manufacture of the epoxy who also agreed sandblasting was the best way. So I called a pool renovation specialist for sand blasting (none of these listed in Angies list so I went to Craigslist) and the owner of the company said it would be too hard to blast off the paint to make it worth his while. And he said even if he got it off the epoxy would never stick to the blasted plaster.

I'm really confused at this point. I could go rent a sand blaster and take the paint off myself for about $100 and a a whole weekend of work. I could also go buy a 1850 psi pressure washer from sams for $150. If the 1500 psi slowly takes the paint and some of the plaster off, then a 1850 should go much quicker. One way of another I think I can get the paint off and much of the loose plaster.

However, the last contractor has me worried that the epoxy wont stick. The manufactures instructions are clear... Epoxy must go on the etched and primed surface of concrete or plaster. So if i get the paint off, smooth and sand the plaster that came up, then primed it and epoxy coated it...(along with all the other prep work needed), is there any reason the epoxy wont stick?

Has anyone had experience with epoxy coating a previously plastered pool?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 17, 2013)

I would think the plaster has a problem any way so removing it would be a plus. Then you could etch the concrete and epoxy. But let me say I have no experience with this stuff.


----------



## stadry (Sep 18, 2014)

maybe you could find something on groupon or apron/vest store,,, while i can't imagine anyone wanting to do this work themselves, its your life & pool,,, here goes: remove the plaster from 99% of pool (s/b, diamond grinders, hi-pressure w/abrasive wtr-blast, aurand scarifiers, etc), make proper conc reprs, install epoxy vertical surfaces w/o runs, drips, or sags,,, not necessary to etch conc in order to apply epoxy unless you've not done it properly & have a clean surface.

 do you find it interesting no pool company advocates epoxies in a chlorine environment while sellers do to cost-conscious h/o's-diy-ers ?  usually the end user can only see the common denominator as $$$/COST, not value,,, this isn't work i would encourage any diy'er to undertake,,, cost of repairing your f'd up job will be LOTS more than having a pro do it correctly the 1st time but its your $$$, time, & pool,,, ooops, 1 more thing - who do you sue when the job goes in the toilet ? ? ?  yourself ? ? ?  you don't happen to have a bride who'll want to add her $.02 hourly or daily ?

we repair pool conc as part our work & i own the same tools pool plasterers own,,, i wouldn't attempt to replaster our own pool,,, you deserve your results - nevertheless, good luck,,, post a photo 2yrs after you're done !

ps - is that what you call a pressure washer ?  that blue thing on the pool floor ?  you gotta be kidding us, right ?  what is it - 1,500psi @ 2gpm ?  looks electric, too,,, evidently living in las vegas MUST encourage 1 to gamble against the house


----------

